# Keine Verbindung zum WLAN-Router



## ciatyl (9. September 2008)

Hey,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen folgendes Problem. Ich hab einen Netgear WLAN-Router (WGU624) in meiner neuen Wohnung vorgefunden. Ich habe dann von meinem Vormieter den WLAN-Schlüssel erhalten und alles hat perfekt funktioniert.

Aber seit ein paar Tagen funktioniert das WLAN nicht mehr. Ich kann zwar mit einem Kabel ohne Probleme ins Internet aber eine Verbindung zum Drahtlosnetzwerk wird nicht mehr hergestellt.

Ich habe in der Konfiguration nachgeschaut aber keinen Fehler gefunden. Als Test habe ich sogar das Passwort für das Drahtlosnetzwerk abgeschaltet, aber selbst dann kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?
Bin über jede Hilfe erfreut...

Gruß, ciatyl


----------



## kalle123456 (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

wird das WLAN denn angezeigt?

Gruss


----------



## ciatyl (9. September 2008)

Ich sehe mein Netz, kann den Schlüssel eingeben, aber es kommt immer nur die Nachricht "Netzwerkadresse beziehen" aber es geschieht nichts.


----------



## kalle123456 (9. September 2008)

Wurde die Verschlüsselung auf dem Router geändert und deine WLAN Karte unterstützt das nicht? Beziehst du deine Ip Adresse über DHCP und ist der DHCP Server auf dem Router aus?


----------



## michaelwengert (10. September 2008)

ciatyl hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe mein Netz, kann den Schlüssel eingeben, aber es kommt immer nur die Nachricht "Netzwerkadresse beziehen" aber es geschieht nichts.



Das ist bei mir auch immer so, wenn ich die MAC-Filterung angeschalten habe, und der Rechner nicht eingetragen ist.
Schau am besten mal danach. Und trag dann dort deine MAC ein oder schalte die Filterung zum Test erst mal ab.

Michael


----------



## ciatyl (10. September 2008)

Ich weiß zwar wo ich die MAC-Adresse finden kann, aber wo kann ich die Filterung denn probeweise mal abstellen um zu testen ob es geht?


----------



## michaelwengert (10. September 2008)

Gibt es am Router.
Meist irgendwo in der Nähe der WLAN Einstellungen.
Irgendwas wie "MAC-Filterung" oder "keine neuen Rechner zulassen" oder so ähnlich.

Michael


----------



## Navy (10. September 2008)

Diese Mac-Filterung kannst Du abschalten. Sie bringt nichts. Nutze eine vernünftige WPA(2)-Verschlüsselung mit starkem Schlüssel und das Netz ist relativ sicher.


----------

